# Herp Vet in Richmond VA?



## grenouille (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello,

Are there any vets in the Richmond VA area that are cognizant of herps (frogs and turtles)? 

Many thanks!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Check out ARAV

It is the member directory for the Association of Reptile and Amphibian Veterinarians. You will still want to call ahead to see which vets have what experience - but it is a great place to start.

Oz


----------

